# ¿cuantos amperes genera el Alternador?



## Diodo Zener (Ago 23, 2007)

Hola ,hice un inversor 12v a 220v(aprox) que da 150w y consume del auto 12,5A. Mi pregunta es la siguiente :el auto en marcha ¿cuantos amperes produce(el alternador)(aprox)?. Y ¿cuantos amperes consume todas las luces en max(aprox)?


Gracias de antemano.


Chau.


----------



## vally (Ago 24, 2007)

Según modelos pero para que te hagas una idea un 1600 cm3 del tipo renault megane lleva un alternador de 110 A.
Con todos los consumidores metidos (caso prácticamente imposible) se superan los 110A pero en un uso normal de luces cruce+contacto+motor+aire acondicionado cuenta unos 50A excasos.

Salu2


----------



## Diodo Zener (Ago 24, 2007)

Gracias, yo también tengo un Renault(Renault 11), asi que tengo 60A libres(aprox) y puedo instalar el inversor.



Chau.


----------



## fran_14 (Oct 29, 2007)

hola serias tan amable de mandarme el circuito ese inversor que hicistee¿¿

mira yo quuero conectar un equipo de musica dentro del auto (trabaja con 220v y 135w)
por favor, me lo dieron como proyecto!
pero ahi¿¿ una pregunta,, porquye vi uno pero dice que la onda es caudrada de salida debido a los transistores, corte/saturacion o algo asi.y dice que en tv o equipo de audio puede tener problemas!

por favor desde ya te agradezco que me loo mandes y me comentes ocmo tyrabaja.

franco


----------

